# Replacing Trim in a Miracles Tank



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm waiting on a brand new 112G tank from Miracles Aquarium. I was told it was ready, so I decided to check out the aquarium before it gets delivered (I live not too far from Miracles). 

Unfortunately, they applied the wrong color background to the tank. To fix this they will have to remove the existing trim on the tank since the background goes under the trim. Apparently they already did this once on my tank since they forgot to apply the background when they first build the tank. So this would be the second time they are replacing the trim.

My main concern with this is that the silicone might get damaged and I might end up with a leak down the road. But I've never actually removed trim on a tank before, so I'm not sure how valid of a concern that is. The factory foreman that will be doing the work (very nice guy) says it's not a big deal and there's nothing to worry about. But I also know that they only have to worry about a warranty claim that will cost them a few hundred dollars, while I have to worry about a damaged living room if the tank ever leaked.

Looking for options on this situation, especially if anyone has actually every dealt with replacing tank trim before.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

It is not a big job to replace the trim as the trim is not siliconed all around like the glass pieces are. If it was me I would just cut the trim off and discard and replace with a new piece of trim, their cost would be very little. I have had to remove trim on tanks that had to have a side panel replaced and this was not difficult. The ninety gallon I did is still leak free and that was 10 years ago, also it was my first attempt.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

The trim is basically just a brace on the tank, it's not a seal that waterproofs it, it just aids in holding it all together. I wouldn't worry about it at all. Plus Miracles know what they're doing, they've been doing this a long time.


----------

